# Raspberries the only fruit that seems to work with IBS-D



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Most fruits (particulatly apples and pears) will send me running to the loo 3-5 times per day. But raspberries, despite their high fiber content, seem to actually calm my bowels. What could be the reason for this?


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

I was once told by a food intolerance tester that i wasn't intolerant to the apple or pear but the peel because of what they spray them with.

Of course you could just have an intolerance to apples and pears but not raspberries

I was intolerant to lemons, limes, oranges and bananas.
But not mango, avacardo, any berries etc.

Everyone will have different intolerances


----------

